# Clear paint protectant film, not clear coat



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I saw a blue 350z with the clear bra this past weekend and have to say that is looks like ass! Maybe on a white or black car it might blend better. You could dee a slight texture in the film which made it stand out plus not to mention it was not totally clear.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I saw a blue 350z with the clear bra this past weekend and have to say that is looks like ass! Maybe on a white or black car it might blend better. You could dee a slight texture in the film which made it stand out plus not to mention it was not totally clear. *


I saw a car with rock chips all over the front and bug gut stains this past weekend and have to say that it looks like ass! 

Its a no win situation


----------

